# 1991 ford f250 Ignition Lock (Cylinder & Keys)



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to replace my Ignition Lock (Cylinder & Keys) in my 1991 f250. I have the keys but I can't find the sweet spot where the radio will furn off and the key will come out. you also have to really turn it to get it to start and turn it back so that the started will un engage. this morning when I turned the key it would/nt even crank.

I was planning on doing the steps below and whated to know if anyone had any advise. I'm kida hoping this is a quick job since I'm working long hours today and tomorrow plus I have to get the oil changed in the truck before it starts snowing tomorrow night.

any advice would be helpful.



REMOVAL & INSTALLATION

With Key

Disconnect the battery ground. 

On tilt columns, remove the upper extension shroud by unsnapping the shroud from the retaining clip at the 9 o'clock position. 

Remove the trim shroud halves. 

Unplug the wire connector at the key warning switch. 

Place the shift lever in PARK and turn the key to ON . 

Place a 1 / 8 in. (3mm) wire pin in the hole in the casting surrounding the lock cylinder and depress the retaining pin while pulling out on the cylinder. 

When installing the cylinder, turn the lock cylinder to the RUN position and depress the retaining pin, then insert the lock cylinder into its housing in the flange casting. Assure that the cylinder is fully seated and aligned in the interlocking washer before turning the key to the OFF position. This will allow the cylinder retaining pin to extend into the cylinder cast housing hole. 

The remainder of installation is the reverse of removal.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Well one might look at the ignition switch. It is mounted on the steering column under the dash and is operated from the tumbler via a rod. Oh it is not a tilt column ? Because that mechanism can wear out and give you troubles as well. When it is all said an done remember to take you door key and new ignition tumbler key and have them cut a new key (or three). You cut one side of the blank with the door key, then cut the other side with the ignition key. Now one key does both.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'd lean towards the ignition switch and/or actuator rod, not the lock cylinder.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

replace the ignition lock last night was real easy and after charging the battery started right up, thanks for the replys


----------

